# What website gives the most "accurate" driving directions?



## cheter (Mar 20, 2007)

I've used Mapquest & AAA trip trek, & I usually get lost!   Sometimes they take you to "Unknown Territories", making the drive harder then it should be.  I plan to map out directions today for Breckenridge, Co. for all the places in Colorado (withen limits - time) that I want to visit in May.  Please help if anyone has found a better website for directions.  Thank you in Advance!


----------



## CMF (Mar 20, 2007)

*Google Maps*

I like Google Maps for directions. 

Charles


----------



## barndweller (Mar 20, 2007)

I always use the AAA trip-tiks. I like that they have so many details with rest stops & sights to see on the route. Mapquest for me is a total waste of time & usually wrong. AAA keeps up on road closures, detours, new roads, etc. Mapquest is always years behind so any new roads in the last 10 years aren't even in the system! Couldn't even find my friend's place in Hayward & they've lived there 8 years.

When we went to Breck last August we stopped on the way at a tourist info place right off the highway & picked up some great local maps. We ended up sticking pretty close to town, though, since distances to get to other sights were pretty far. We had a great time just exploring the immediate area.


----------



## Jestjoan (Mar 20, 2007)

Julie, I love that you saved that hat. Maybe you'll get a medal. Good going.


----------



## BSQ (Mar 20, 2007)

BubbaQ and I give another vote for Google Maps. (though I more depend on my onboard nav system)


----------



## deemac (Mar 20, 2007)

cheter said:


> I've used Mapquest & AAA trip trek, & I usually get lost!   Sometimes they take you to "Unknown Territories", making the drive harder then it should be.  I plan to map out directions today for Breckenridge, Co. for all the places in Colorado (withen limits - time) that I want to visit in May.  Please help if anyone has found a better website for directions.  Thank you in Advance!




We do not do a lot of "long-distance" driving, but I have saved the following for when we do.

http://www.bellhop.com/roadtrip/default.asp?referid=71

For short/local trips (50 miles or less) I sort of like the rand-mcnally site.

www.randmcnally.com

For really short/local trips, I use my Cingular cell phone (411), and get directions from there.   I imagine if I got lost on "long-distance" trips, I would call Cingular also.  (They always ask where I am, and where/what I want to get to.).   

hope this helps
dolores


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's another vote for http://maps.google.com/

Dolores - if that Cingular 411 number is fee-based, you can also use
1-800-373-3411 for Free 411 Cell service. I have the number programmed in my phone address book.

Richard


----------



## deemac (Mar 21, 2007)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Here's another vote for http://maps.google.com/
> 
> Dolores - if that Cingular 411 number is fee-based, you can also use
> 1-800-373-3411 for Free 411 Cell service. I have the number programmed in my phone address book.
> ...



Thanks for the tip. 


dolores


----------



## Mush (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree with the AAA (or CAA) site. We have had super luck with it. Also it has very accurate trip time estimations.


----------



## grest (Mar 22, 2007)

My last 3 mapquest set of directions were wrong..time to try something else..thanks for the suggestions.
Connie


----------



## pacheco18 (Mar 22, 2007)

grest said:


> My last 3 mapquest set of directions were wrong..time to try something else..thanks for the suggestions.
> Connie




Mine too -- Mapquest is just filled with errors.  It doesn't know east from west, north from south.


----------



## In The Pink (Mar 22, 2007)

Count me in for google maps!


----------



## sdwrdt (Mar 22, 2007)

*randmcnally.com*

randmcnally.com was great for my daughter (13 yo) and my trip to Virginia from minnesota. NO PROBLEMS and we traveled everywhere! (except dc took public transport)

Also loved the new mapquest routing tool. Can put in up to 10 addresses and will route them. Worked great all over our town this weekend - delivering girl scout cookies!
http://www.mapquest.com/maps-directions/main.adp?cid=1_tryitnow_home_text


----------



## silverfox82 (Mar 29, 2007)

I transported art (paintings) all over the northeast last year and used a combination of a good road atlas to get me close and then mapquest for the final mile or so but mapquest just didn't cut it for the big picture.


----------

